# ANDALUSIAN ADOBE MARINATING SAUCE FOR FISH



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

This marinating recipe hails from Andalusia, Spain´s coast ( Cádiz, Huelva and Málaga ) where the process of marinating fish, especially CAZÓN = TOPE SHARK is common place ...

ANDALUSIAN MARINATING ADOBE  ...

2 Tblsps white wine vinegar ( preferably Jérez )

2 tablespoons Extra virgin olive oil

3 cloves of garlic minced

1/2 teaspoon dried oregano

1/2 teaspoon cumin

Paprika to taste

1 dry red flaked chili pepper

Salt and Black Pepper to taste

Blend well ... and marinate the fish product of choice ...


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't you mean _adobo_ with an "O?" If I'm not mistaken, _adobo _is a noun, while _adobe_, with an "e," is a verb; specifically, the first person, present tense, subjunctive form of _adobar_.

FWIW, I wouldn't marinate the fish product of choice in that particular _adobo_ formula for more than a half hour at most, because 50/50 sherry vinegar and oil will turn the fish product of choice into _ceviche, _PDQ_._

BDL


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

I am in agreement that marinating with this adobo would be quite robust to say least if marinated too long ... I created a false friend in error criss crossing Spanish and English ... It is adobo ...  While not accurate, you have understood the word.


----------

